
A Space Shuttle on the Streets of Los Angeles - evo_9
http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2012/10/a-space-shuttle-on-the-streets-of-los-angeles/100386/
======
robotico
Those pictures are surreal! I especially liked the "Shuttle X-ing" sign.

